# For Sale - De Rosa L/S Jersey



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

This is a stunning jersey. Well make with a fleece type nap inside. Three pockets in the rear. Quite a hard find, purchased in Milan last year. Mint condition. Size XL but this is a real world Large!

£45 UK only


----------



## dkman14 (Jun 25, 2011)

Greate Jersery. Is it sold?


----------

